# Haynie Bigfoot vs Shallow Sport Modified V



## oldvette (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok I have changed my mind on the Pathfinder and narrowed it down to these 2. Haynie Bigfoot with a 200 Merc. or a 21 Shallow Sport Modified V with a 200 E-Tech. You guys have any opinions on these 2. My guess is the Haynie would have a little more MPH but maybe not enough to matter? Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ss


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd take the extra 2' and the black motor but thats just me, whats the price difference?


----------



## oldvette (Aug 12, 2009)

2 or 3 thousand more for the Bigfoot but its 3 years newer


----------



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

I would go haynie all the way. they are tough fishing machines. not a lot that will keep a bigfoot off the bay chop wise. lots of guides over in louisiana are ordering em haynies. and two more of my friends are about to pull the trigger on haynies. trim tabs down one or to notches and you an cut through a moderate chop no prob going fourty. it will get you there. my 2cents


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Which 200 Mercury is it? Still have warranty left on it? How many hours on each one? Where are you located in relation to a quality shop for either the merc or etec? Whats the condition of each one, if the one thats 3 years older is in nicer condition than the newer one that might be a tip of how the owners took care of them. Used boats have too many variables that go into them to give you a answer which maybe the better boat. If you can get 3 extra years of warranty because the warranties or equal then I know I'd go with the BF, one repair bill eat up that 2 or 3 grand.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Now ya talkin'. 23' Bigfoot is my "dreamboat".
The SS & Pathfinder are great, but the Bigfoot is the real deal. Has it all!!!


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

Ride in both. Motors aside, I would go with the SS. Not very knowledgable on the Etecs thoughts.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

My neighbor has a Big Foot and that boat handles roughy water great. And surprisingly gets up pretty well in shallow water. 

SWS mod v is a nice boat too. Tough choice. 

I'd go between overall price of the boats, year of boats, year of motors and hrs. 

Look at both and ride in both. See which one you like better. 

Good luck.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

Shallow Sport...hands down!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Both r good boats. I would go with the ss. But can't go wrong with either


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a Bigfoot and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Bigfoot without a doubt. Bigfoot runs like a regular v hull and still gets pretty skinny. I ran a 24 Shallow Sport Mod V the other day with a 300 evinrude and was not impressed at all. I love the big foot.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

I have a BF and love the boat. Not going to knock the SS as I have never been on that particular model. Others I have been on were good boats. 

I got the Haynie because I wanted decent shallow water capabilities and a good/dry ride. The BF does exactly this. It is not a speed demon nor will it run in 4 inches of water but all around it is a great boat. Like some have stated you have a good problem on your hands!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I ran a 24 Mod V SS last winter in some shallow stuff chasing reds and was plenty impressed with such a big boat.
Had a 225 Yam SHO and hit about 43 top speed.
Got up in about a crab trap deep of water over mud.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I know the 24 Mod V is much much slower


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The SS is a great boat but I would take the bigfoot only because it's bigger and the first thing you run out of on a boat is room. Also personally I would never own an E-tec. That optimax is a sound engine that is very fuel efficient. If you were comparing a 24 Mod V with the bigfoot, I'd probably go mod v then.


----------



## FX4FISHIN (Nov 27, 2009)

maybe im biased because i have an SS but look at resale value...you dont see many SS for sale and when you do the dont last long


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

This may be a weird question but I always wondered if the percieved high resale value was actually higher than other boats or it was high because the original sale price was so high. If you have a 24 mod v that cost 70 grand brand new and then its sold 3 years later for 50 grand, it seems like a high resale value but is actually percentage wise higher than most boats or does it just seem that way since the used price is par with another brand new 24 foot X brand boat. I am not dogging shallow sport at all, they make a fantastic boat and are worth the money, it's just a question that I've always wondered.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Shallow Sport hands down.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Shallow Sport hands down.


X100 SS all the way. An etec is also not a bad engine either. I own one and have never had an issue. Whe you decide on an engine it should boil down to best service near you. Either engine, without a good service dealer is worthless.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Shallow sport = no wood

Haynie = lots of wood

Easy choice to me.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

I would go Shallow Water Performance over speed - Nida Core Composite over Wood - E-tec over Mercury


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Both of them can run shallower than they can stop so shallowest is moot. Don't see many of either for sale, so that's goods good sign. 

Personally I'd go with the Bigfoot, but I am biased. Btw, I wouldn't worry about the wood, it's fiberglassed and resined on both sides, installed correctly. 

Really depends on if you are a fan of linered boats. 

Mercury over the Etech 100 out of 100 times. 

BUT......both are very nice boats, pick your flavor. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Some you guys crack me up. How many Haynie's have y'all heard of with rotten wood in them? I've seen quite a few composite boats cracked all to hell, I remember seeing pics of a SS on here not long ago that was 5 or 6 years old and that bullet proof composite was falling apart. Yea its a no brainer to go with a boat that's almost 3' shorter and is 3 years older for about the same money lmao.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a nice one in the classifieds.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=426684


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

The Shallow Sport has a shallower hole shot and can run in shallower water and it also has a ten year transferable Warranty for commercial and non-commercial users....I believe they are built to last...oh, you can go faster in a Haynie Bigfoot though...some of you guys crack me up.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Like said before. Personal preference. Try to get a trip in both of them before you decide.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

TEXASBACKWATER said:


> The Shallow Sport has a shallower hole shot and can run in shallower water and it also has a ten year transferable Warranty for commercial and non-commercial users....I believe they are built to last...oh, you can go faster in a Haynie Bigfoot though...some of you guys crack me up.


You forgot to mention how the Bigfoot owns the Mod V in the open bay.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Some you guys crack me up. How many Haynie's have y'all heard of with rotten wood in them? I've seen quite a few composite boats cracked all to hell, I remember seeing pics of a SS on here not long ago that was 5 or 6 years old and that bullet proof composite was falling apart. Yea its a no brainer to go with a boat that's almost 3' shorter and is 3 years older for about the same money lmao.


X2!!!

But, then again, I fish with Quantum & Penn reels and own a NauticStar. All 3 by choice!!! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Even if you tried you couldn't get the wood in Haynies to rot. Companies that say their boats have no wood to rot are using that as a gimmick to sell more boats. This new wood they put in boats will not rot so you shouldn't let wood in a boat scare you away from it. Like HeadedSouth said composite boats can have hull problems as well so don't think your boat is bulletproof without wood in it. Also I can promise you that Mercury Optimax is not less reliable than an Etec. Also that optimax will run more fuel efficient. That Etec infomercial is intriguing but don't believe everything you see on TV. Shallowsport makes a fantastic boat, in no way am I trying to say they don't. The OP should ride in both to see which one fits him better. Like I said, personally I'd just go with the bigger boat in this case. Good luck on your search.


----------



## TKash (May 24, 2004)

Both are choice boats, both built like tanks. I think the the Bigfoot will perform better all around, than Shallowsports V, also agree with the "No Wood to Rot" sales thing, I know there are plenty of 10+ year old Haynies, Majeks, and SS around here still kickin. Buddy had a BF years before the Haynie craze took off and most had never heard of Haynie, and it was an awesome boat then. Chris has done an awesome job, bringing them to market BTW. (Shameless Plug) and I run an Majek.

Spend several test rides in both, under all conditions, and you will figure it out. 

Love the old Shallowsports too.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I love my BigFoot more everytime I take it out.

The quality of the haynies mixed with the customer service you get is unbeatable.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

*SOLD*

SOLD


porkchoplc said:


> Here's a nice one in the classifieds.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=426684


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

What Do - Mercury Optimax, 2' Larger, Better Ride, Better Speed, Comparable Shallow Water Capabilities, and Chris's Marine Service = Haynie Bigfoot, just that easy.


----------



## shallowrider (Jul 16, 2012)

Ss has some of the best customer service also and there boats do hold a higher resale value. Haynie is a great boat. Truth be told you need to take a demo ride in both. Make the call for yourself.


----------

